# Dropper Post issues



## Reignmann33 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello All,

I have been riding my new Stumpjumper ST for about a month now. I really am liking the ride and feel of this bike. 

I am having an issue with the X-Fusion Manic dropper post. At times it will not return to the high position when I push the actuator. Near the end of my ride last night I had to get off the bike and pull it up with my hand.

Has anyone had this issue?

I have it loaded up in the carrier at work to carry to my LBS for service.

Is this dropper known to have issues? Should I consider upgrading?

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm not familiar with that dropper but generally there's a few common causes for the dropper not extending.

1) Seat post clamp too tight
2) Low cable tension
3) Low air pressure in the dropper


----------



## Reignmann33 (Mar 3, 2011)

Apparently the stock dropper on the 2019 stumpjumper is not clyde friendly. I am at the upper recommended weight for this dropper. With the SJ's slack seat tube angle that apparently is enough to bend the seat post.

LBS installed a loaner and they are ordering me a stronger dropper post. Thanks Bike Link of Birmingham.

I will update is I bend another one. 

I guess I need to get serious about losing some tonnage.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

As big as I am I choose not to have a dropper post because I'm sure I will ruin it. The guys at the bike shop tell me Bike Yoke is the one to get. 
Maybe I'll give one a shot.


----------



## Reignmann33 (Mar 3, 2011)

In all honesty I use it mainly to make mounting the bike easier. A 50 year old fat man needs all the help he can get.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I showed my 72 year old dad droppers for exactly that same reason.^^^

He thought they were hilarious.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

I had a Reverb with no issues. Now on a Bike Yoke and it is fantastic. I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## NEastUnlmtd (Aug 25, 2016)

My Reverb on the Stumpy has been unreliable but Fuse Command Post is flawless for years. Looking at One Up lately after some nice results with their pedals. Need one for the Mukluk next Winter.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## flyregionaljets (Mar 5, 2016)

Have a Thompson dropper on my carbon Hardtail. Works flawlessly for 2 years. I weigh 225 lbs. Thompson’s are expensive, however, they’re Clydeproof..


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

I've got a Specialized Command Post IRcc on my Fatboy. No post problems at all, in fact I'm amazed how well it works. I never thought I would need/get one, but it makes a huge difference riding an XL fat bike on technical terrain.


----------

